# Patonga Creek - 25/11/06



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi guys
I'm going to try my luck up patonga creek on saturday morning.
Haven't explored the creek so I'm not exactly sure whats up there but have a heard a few reports of good flatties being taken

Plan thus far is to launch near the caravan park aorund 08:30 hrs (yet to sus out an exact location). Paddle up the creek on the incoming tide. Shallows, mangroves and oysters, sounds like some bream teritory to me. Flick a few sp's around for bream or whatever else turns up. 
high tide at the mouth should be around 11:00 hrs then come back down the creeck trolling for flatties

Cheers Dave


----------

